
Complete Discord API Wrapper Library for Clojure - suskeyhose
https://github.com/IGJoshua/discljord
======
suskeyhose
I've written a Discord API wrapper library in Clojure. There've been quite a
few of these, but so far this one is the most complete, having full support
for sharding, rate-limit handling, and the entire HTTP API (except the webhook
endpoints for slack and github compliant webhooks).

Let me know what you think, feel free to contribute, and most of all, have fun
building bots!

